# One little bald spot on dog...what could it be???



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

It's back by his tail...on top of his back. About the size of a quarter. Not red or bumpy....just looks like all the hair fell out. He HAS been losing hair lately in the house, and he NEVER sheds, so I don't know what is up with that. He's a yorkie/poodle/whatever mix. 

I gave him a bath - usual soap but a new conditioner (hoof and mane) - and brushed him good, and then this spot showed up the next day. 

He chews at his butt alot, too...could that be worms? Oh my. Hasn't had worm medicine since a puppy. I sure can't afford a vet bill right now. I've kept up his heartworm meds, but that's all I can do. They wanted $200 for a check up earlier this year - to update shots, etc., - and I couldn't afford that. I asked if they could just do the shots without all the other tests, etc., and they said no. I'm lucky that they agreed to renew my heart worm preventative prescription!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds like you need a different vet. If he is chewing at his butt it could be fleas, anal gland problems or even allergies. If you are using Heartguard for heart worm then you are getting the intestinal worms also. That area is one of the common areas for hair loss from fleas. 
What tests do they want to run before giving vaccinations? Sounds weird. Does he have any other health issues?
And if he has fleas...don't buy over the counter Hartz brand...it doesn't work at all. I would recommend Frontline.


----------



## Skykomish (May 28, 2008)

Look at it under a black light it might be ringworm


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

If it is round- then I would be willing to bet it is ringworm. You can pick up some athlete's foot creme at the drug store....I have use the lotrimin in the past as it works in only a few days. There is cheaper ones, but they take longer. Do be aware that if it is ringworm it is not a worm but a fungus that is contagious...so separate from other animals and wash your hands well after applying the meds and keep the dog away from other people. I have gotten ringworm from my cat and a dog returning from a show before. It itches pretty bad on people, but does not seem to bother animals much.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

We had a rescue with ringworm last year. There is an oral medication for it, but you probably need to get it from a vet. The vet will do a scraping and culture it for two weeks to determine which fungus it is, then give medicine for it.

There is another problem, I can't remember the name of it, but it is from a nutritional problem. It doesn't show up in a puppy or young dog, but it will start as a bald spot at the base of the tail. What do you feed your dog?


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I am giving him Interceptor. That is supposed to be a broad spectrum parasiticide. 

They wanted to run blood work to check for heartworm and I can't remember what else. I told them that he'd been on heartworm meds since a puppy, so why would they need to check now? I think they were just trying to pad the bill. 

I took him in to have him groomed a couple months ago for the sole purpose of having his nails clipped and his anal glands expressed. I normally wouldn't pay $25 to just give him a bath! It didn't seem to help with the "butt chewing", though. He doesn't "scootch" across the floor, so can I rule out anal gland impacted? 

I haven't noticed any fleas, but I've never treated him for fleas, either. I think I tried to get Frontline once, but you need a prescription for it.  Which, of course, the vet won't do since I won't pay to have all the tests run.

He gets too many table scraps (but I don't eat a lot of junk food, so no junk, and not much meat) and then all the Kibbles and Bits Homestyle dry that he will eat. That hasn't changed in the last few months, though.

Someone mentioned "hot spots". What is that?


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Griseofulvin is the name of it....expensive! I wondered if it contained gold! So expensive I still have half a bottle from over 5 yrs ago...can't bring myself to pitch it (and have not had a case of ringworm since...but soon as I pitch it I am sure someone will get it). If one spot, you can use a topical. Only time I used the griseofulvin was when the show pup had multiple spots and I was already ill...so my immunity down so I did use it that time. Every other case I treated topically.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

Hot spots is areas that are hot to the touch, red and oozing. They appear suddenly and the dog will bother it making it even worse- it is a bacterial skin infection.

Interceptor will not take care of ringworm- which is a fungus not a worm. Interceptor does not prevent fleas or other external parasites either.

The food your feeding may cause skin issues as it contains corn and other high allergens...which may also lower the immunity of the dog and make it more susceptible to ringworm and other illnesses it may normally be able to fight off with a better diet.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

You don't need a script for the Frontline and it should be under $10 for one dose. I believe the "tests" they are talking about are the other things that get tested when testing for heartworm. The test usually includes Heartworm, Ehrlichia, Lyme test. If your dog is healthy you should be able to get the vaccinations done only. They may insist on a general exam. Ask for just the shots. Or you can order them online and do them yourself.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/produ...E8CJ2JG5W1MGGJE3F4&BrowseList=338&dept_id=194


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

If it is some sort of sensitivity try giving him a baking soda bath. Sometimes the bites still bother your dogs even after the fleas are dead. BS helps with those type of sensitivities.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

I tried to buy Frontline. I can only find 3 packs...and they are $48!!!!! Can't afford that, and be able to eat, too.  (My entire grocery allowance - for me AND the dog, including paper products, etc., is $100 a month). I DID buy him some good food, however. It was $16 for a #6 bag, but on sale for $9.99 and then a $3 off coupon on top of that. No corn in it, and he seems to really like it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2009)

How old is he? Demodex?
Ooops, hit the send button before I was done.
A skin scrape for demodex shouldn't cost too much.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

He is about 2-1/2 now. I've never trimmed his hair because I like the scraggley look, but I'm wondering if it isn't time for a shave! He looks more like a schnauser, but has wiry hair like a poodle. I don't see yorkie in him at all. 13#


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The food you are feeding is a corn based one, not a meat diet. When dogs are allergic to something it shows up in the skin. Try switching him to a high end food, the first ingredient should be a whole meat. You will spend more money up front, but he will probably eat half of what he is eating now and you won't be giving your money to the vet.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

cc-rider, is that the only vet in your area? Most of the vets won't sell frontline except in the three vial paks. But we do have one in our area that will sell you one at a time.

You may be able to get it off the net cheaper that that.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

The new dog food is MOSTLY deboned chicken. No corn. Hoping that helps.
I've been looking online for Frontline. Has anyone used Petsupplyexpress.com? It's not in the US, but the prices are good. I'm just wondering if the products are REALLY the real stuff. I might make that a new topic.


----------

